# couple freebies from drs foster/smith



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got this coupon booklet for the entire year and every month has a special, so if anyone is interested ( I originally posted couple, but thought might as well post all)


This month(*April*) its free stainless steel bone nametag or brass nameplate with any order code:3818/2143

*May*- free 2 lb bag bite size dental biscuits with any order, code:3818/2144

*June*- 50% off shipping, 3818/2145

*July*-Free matching placemat and pillow with a purchase of ultimate classic bed: 3818/2146

*August*-, free snuggle toy with any order: 3818/2147

*September*- take up to $15 off your order ($5 off $50, $10 off $100, $15 off $150) : 3818/2148


*
October*- free treats (dried sweet potatoes(12 oz) and apple slices in chicken(8 oz)) with any order: 3818/2149

*November*: 50% off shipping : 3818/2150

*December*- free organic biscuits with any order(1 lb bag) : 3818/2151

Also dont forget that all healthcare items ship free, so if you get something from that section, plus the free gift, theres no extra shipping charges.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I only bought from them once and I always get those booklets in the mail!! :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually just placed an order from them last week for Chelsy's vitamins and heartworm pills. I didn't have any coupons then but but got the free shipping . Thanks for the codes. I can use them next time I order.


----------

